# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  in Frieden gegangen

## butterfly

Hallo an euch alle!

Gestern abend gegen 22.30 hr ist mein über alles geliebter Mann ganz ruhig eingeschlafen!

Die letzten Tage waren eine einzige Qual, aufgrund von Hirnmetastasen kam es zu Hirnblutungen und Krampfanfällen mit anschliessender zeitlicher und räumlicher Desorientiertheit.
Er wurde kurzfristig glücklicherweise aber noch mal wach, so dass wir uns noch ein letztes Mal von einander verabschieden konnten!

Ich bin unendlich traurig, weiss ihn aber in Frieden!

butterfly

----------


## skipper

Liebe butterfly,
mein Beileid , es ist traurig von solch aggressiven Verläufen wie bei deinem Mann zu lesen. Hochachtung für deine Stärke und Engagement! 
Viele Grüße und weiterhin Kraft , auf dass die Sonne bald wieder für dich scheint
Skipper

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo butterfly,

mein sehr tiefes Beileid.



> Vorsitzende eines kleinen Familienunternehmens und Überlebenskünstler


du hast einen Sohn mit deinem geliebten Mann und wirst als Vorsitzende alle Kraft im Sinne deines Mannes weitergeben.
Zunächst aber wünsche ich dir die Kraft, um die nächste Zeit zu überbrücken.

Auch im Namen meiner Frau unser tief empfundenes Beileid.
Hans-J.

----------


## artisun51

Liebe Butterfly,

mein tiefes Beileid. Du hast Deinen Mann auf seinem Leidensweg begleitet, er ist von seinen Qualen erlöst.
Ich wünsche Dir alle Kraft für die Zukunft für Dich und Euren Sohn.

Manfred

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo an euch alle!
> 
> Gestern abend gegen 22.30 hr ist mein über alles geliebter Mann ganz ruhig eingeschlafen!
> 
> Die letzten Tage waren eine einzige Qual, aufgrund von Hirnmetastasen kam es zu Hirnblutungen und Krampfanfällen mit anschliessender zeitlicher und räumlicher Desorientiertheit.
> Er wurde kurzfristig glücklicherweise aber noch mal wach, so dass wir uns noch ein letztes Mal von einander verabschieden konnten!
> 
> Ich bin unendlich traurig, weiss ihn aber in Frieden!
> 
> butterfly


Liebe butterly,

ich bin entsetzt, was ich lese, wütend, was passiert ist, super-traurig, dass es so kommen musste!
Ich hatte deine und die Geschichte von Christian nicht mitbekommen, lese erst jetzt den Forums-Beginn in 2008. 
Noch eine Trauer-Verbindung, mein tiefstes Beileid!

Rudolf

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe butterfly,

auch nach gut zehn Jahren Zwangsbeschäftigung mit dieser Erkrankung deprimiert es mich immer noch, von Fällen wie denen Deines Mannes zu lesen, wo zwischen Diagnose und Ableben nur eine kurze Zeitspanne lag. Sie erinnern uns immer wieder daran, wie wenig wir und unsere Ärzte doch im Grunde genommen immer noch wissen und wie stumpf unsere Waffen sind, gerade wenn es sich um einen aggressiven Gegner handelt.

Ich möchte Dir und Deiner Familie mein Beileid und Dir selbst meine Hochachtung dafür aussprechen, wie Du für Deinen Mann gekämpft hast. Ich wünsche Dir für die bevorstehende Zeit viel Mut und Kraft, um über diesen Verlust hinwegzukommen.

Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

Liebe Butterfly,
ich habe auch jetzt erst mal nachschauen müssen, wie es Euch ergangen ist. Unfassbar solche extremen Verläufe. So jung und mit so viel Plänen, unendliche Traurigkeit! Mein Beileid, verbunden mit der Hoffnung, dass der Schmetterling auch wieder ins Licht finden möge.

Chorus:
You'll take the high road and I'll take the low road
And I'll be in Scotland before you
Where me and my true love will never meet again
On the bonnie bonnie banks of Loch Lomond
...
[...
Du gehst die Lebensstrasse und ich reise durch die Unterwelt
und ich werde vor dir in Schottland (Heimat) sein
wo ich meine grosse Liebe aber nie wieder sehen werde
an den schönen schönen Ufern des Lomond Sees
...]




*alba gu bràth*

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Lowroad. Ich lese diesen Thread leider auch jetzt erst, bin natuerlich auch ergriffen und finde Deinen Beitrag sehr trostreich. Allerdings moechte ich auch erwaehnen, dass bei diesem wie bei vielen aehnlichen Krankheitsverlaeufen bei mir die Wut ueber die gehabte Behandlung die mitfuehlende Trauer uebersteigt. Da Du meine Meinung schon kennst, kann ich mir Details ersparen. Es zeigt auch, dass wir im richtigen Ernstfall alleine sind und die Therapieentscheidungen selbst treffen muessen.  Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Reinardo,
die Selbstverantwortung der eigenen Therapie, das ist sicher so ein Problem. In einem anderen Thread, hat Helmut-i diese für das Ende klar formuliert. Ich wünschte mir manchmal, man würde sie schon viel früher wahrnehmen. 

Natürlich muss man letztendlich alles selbst entscheiden, aber ganz ohne professionelle Hilfe wird's auch nicht gehen. Die Kunst besteht nun darin, sich ein Netzwerk zu schaffen, das die entsprechende Unterstützung bietet. 

Dir alles Gute auf Deinem Weg, den ich mit grosser Bewunderung verfolge!

----------

